# What are MAC Master Classes like?



## laceface (Aug 23, 2009)

I searched and looked through the threads already but did not find my answer. There will be a Master Class for "Close-up" in my area and I'm interested in taking it. I see they are only two hours long though. So I was curious, most Master Classes are not hands on? Are your basically watching videos and other artists with models? Does anyone have personal experience with this? Can anyone tell me what their classes are like? 

Thanks


----------



## MACForME (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd love to know this also.


----------



## laceface (Aug 24, 2009)

I also am curious, do you get a certificate?


----------



## cindiaz (Aug 24, 2009)

anyone? I'd like to know too because my MA invited me to one class here in Macy's Chula Vista (september)


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 25, 2009)

I've taken a Master Class before.  The Senior Artist did makeovers on three models while explaining what he was doing and why. No videos.  They did have a booklet they gave out with tips and tricks and product recommendations. This particular one did not really blow me away, but it did introduce me to the 109. I was/still am not really interested in bridal makeup but figured it would behoove me to attend a class. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe if it was a different subject I would have enjoyed it more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And because twice just isn't enough:


----------

